# 550 wheelies?



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

I want to learn how to do wheelies on my 550xp, I'm only 15. 5'7 and about 140. I think it's because I have such big tires and no clutch work??


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

And plus popos are so heavy


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

yea if you got 29.5 ol2 you will probaly need some clutch work or a very strong back lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^ lol agreed

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Quit posting polaris stuff in the kawi section!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Sorry didn't know I was


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Man Im just going to level with you I dont see that 550 pulling those front tire off the ground. Get in some water up to the floor boards and it will probably pull them up then. I have to really nail it on my 850 with a custom tuned airdam CV Tech for it to wheelie on flat ground. It would wheelie easier before I put the raked lift on. Also the way the motor is positioned in the bike makes it harder. The sportsman 800 will wheelie A LOT easier due to the fact that the motor is turned different and placed further back in the frame making the front of the bike lighter. The xp motors are turned the opposite direction and placed further up on the frame making the front of the bike heavier.


----------



## Johnnypantz (Aug 18, 2012)

I will vouch for the fact that the 800s are wheelie monsters. I can pull mine up and walk it for day's in high on any terrain.


----------

